# Zebra danio eye and stomach buldge



## agmm (Apr 25, 2008)

I’ve noticed one of my zebra danios has something weird going on with his eye. It’s popped out and purple around the edge (it’s popped mostly near the top). I also noticed that a couple of my other danios have large stomachs. Everyone is eating and swimming normally. I have done some research but no one disease seems to fit these symptoms. My rainbow sharks and clown pelco seem completely normal. I’ve had this tank setup with the sharks and danios for 6 months or so without any problems. I added the pleco about 2 months after the danios and sharks. My PH level is high (7.6). I tried several water changes to bring it down but they don’t seem to be working so I started PH Adjust tonight. I am wondering if I should be using a medication to help the danios. I can’t pinpoint what exactly they have. I took pictures, but the swim so quickly it’s hard to get good ones. Here's one of the guy with the weird eye (http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/reflectshadow/misc/Picture038.jpg) and one of the one with the large stomach (http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/reflectshadow/misc/Picture055.jpg - he's near the back by the heater in the shot). Any help would be appreciated. I expect my high PH is to blame, which is completely my fault as I didn’t know enough to test it regularly until recently.


1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) 55gal
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water? freshwater
3. How long the aquarium has been set up? 6 months or more
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) 9 zebra danios, 3 rainbow sharks, 1 clown pelco
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? no
6. What temperature is the tank water currently? 75 F
7. What make/model filter are you using? Aqua-Tech 30/60
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? no
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? Not directly
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? 5 days ago – about 20%
11. How often do you perform water changes? Once a week
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? Pinch of tropical flakes, 2 sinking pellets, 1 algae wafer once a day
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? They came with the tank, I think they’re florescent, they’re left on about 12 hours a day
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? Mostly the eye popping out
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. PH is 7.6, ammonia and nitrite are 0
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? Liquid Master Test kit - Nutrafin
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank? 4 months ago or so, he and his tank mates all seemed fine


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, without a clear picture, there isn't much anyone here will be able to do to help you. Maybe try putting the sick fish into a small clear bowl with tank water long enough to take some pictures?

BTW, 7.6 pH isn't high. For the fish you're keeping, that pH is actually average, up to 8.0. The natural habitat of a zebra danio will average a pH around 7.8... 

I notice there was no listing for a nitrate level... that would also help a lot!


----------



## agmm (Apr 25, 2008)

Nitrate is 10 (API Nitrate test kit). I tested again today and Nitrite was 0.1. PH was 7.8. Ammonia was still 0. I added some live plants today and an air stone in hopes that that may help whatever is going on. I am going to try and get the danio with the eye problem on video, it may be easier to see. Here is another picture... again it's blurry


----------



## agmm (Apr 25, 2008)

*video*

the beginning part of the video is of the guy with the eye thing. the last part is of the stomach bulge. you can ignore the sound... lol... my husband is on the phone.


----------

